# Our Uggs...



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Talk about togetherness
View attachment 100489



Now me and my mom both have Uggs!!!
View attachment 100490


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Too cute for words, Pat! You should see if you can make that first picture into a 'welcome' mat, lol!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

OMD! That is too cute. Ava is so adorable. Pat how is she doing in here obedience class? Is she still nervous? Ben had his second class this week and did a little better. Just wondering if Ava gained confidence after a few classes?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Too cute for words, Pat! You should see if you can make that first picture into a 'welcome' mat, lol!


Great idea Linda!!! LOL, wonder where you can get a personalized welcome mat made....:innocent:



TLR said:


> OMD! That is too cute. Ava is so adorable. Pat how is she doing in here obedience class? Is she still nervous? Ben had his second class this week and did a little better. Just wondering if Ava gained confidence after a few classes?


We had our 4th class tonight. I have to say, she was better last week. (?) Tonight she was all scared again!!! I'm having the hardest time teaching her "Down"!!! It's not that hard a command!!! :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That is so cute!!!! I wonder what's she's thinking in the picture!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Ben follows all the commands at home, but In class he just lays there. I still think cuteness counts in class and little Ava should be valedictorian!


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

OMG... how adorable!!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

That is so adorable - Ava in Uggs! Does she walk around in them too? I can't stand how cute that picture is, I want to make it my desktop photo - don't tell Jappa Head or DutRo!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

All those little Uggs....you're melting my heart here Pat, although it is so close to mush already. That's beyond adorable :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Adorable! So are you going to have him airbrushed?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat -- it's genetic -- Secret doesn't quite get "down" either. LOL

Now that you both have Uggs, you need to have hers painted too. Where on earth did you find any small enough for Ava?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my gosh how cute are her little Uggs??? Oh wowza. I'm just getting ready to share a couple of videos of Callie in her boots but they are NOT a fashion statement. lol But Callie loves them. :wub: Perhaps now that we know good old functional boots are the answer to her fear of slippery floors, we can try some more fashionable footwear.... er pawwear. :innocent: We gotta keep up with Ava you know. :thumbsup:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh Pat!! you seem to find the cutest things everywhere. How adorable they are. Really cute pictures.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh my word Pat, those are just too cute. :biggrin:


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Love it, I saw it on FB and showed it to my BF and he was like wait why are there 4 little boots? He thought they were baby boots!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Hehe toooooo cute  :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I didn't buy these uggs. A friend that I work with saw them in Bed Bath and Beyond and thought of Ava. she gave them to me. No, she doesn't walk in them, lol. I'm more interested in the boots Crystal has!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

To cute to boot!!! Adorable Pat. I think you need them airbrushed like yours :HistericalSmiley: too


----------

